# LK makers mark (in a six pointed star) on bottom.



## embe (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyone recognize this mark?  Did a bit of research and came up blank.  No other real identifiable features (should have taken more pics before packing away, thought it would be easier to look up).  

Assuming >1900 because of the top being crown cap.  Thanks!


----------



## coreya (Jan 4, 2020)

any chance of a pic of the whole thing?


----------



## slugplate (Jan 4, 2020)

The only thing I could think of about the mark is that it was European. Here's what I may think it is.


----------



## embe (Jan 4, 2020)

coreya said:


> any chance of a pic of the whole thing?



I know, right?  It's currently packed away and I thought the bottom mark would make it easy to track down but not having any luck so far.  

If I recall it was nondescript, clear bottle, probably 6-8oz with a crown top.  There was another similar one with the same logo on bottom but said pat. pend (or something to that effect).  Once I'm done moving I'll see if I can get them both out for some pics.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 4, 2020)

embe said:


> I know, right?  It's currently packed away and I thought the bottom mark would make it easy to track down but not having any luck so far.
> 
> If I recall it was nondescript, clear bottle, probably 6-8oz with a crown top.  There was another similar one with the same logo on bottom but said pat. pend (or something to that effect).  Once I'm done moving I'll see if I can get them both out for some pics.


Yeah, makers marks outside the US are hard to discover. But, European bottles can be much older if we knew what to look for. From what I've seen, cream pots are hot item's. Of course, onion bottles and mallets are the creme della creme.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 4, 2020)

It's not a maker's mark, it's the logo for the Kuntz Brewery in Waterloo Ontario https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6f/0b/62/6f0b6243a1f7f09a6cbab5dca0e5948f.jpg  When you see those large initials on the base of a soda or beer bottle it's almost always the bottler's initials rather than a maker's mark (in Canada at least, not sure if they did that in the States).


----------



## embe (Jan 4, 2020)

That logo looks about spot on! Very interesting, good to know!  My first riddle solved for the New Year, Thank You


----------



## embe (Aug 26, 2021)

Found the other bottle I had packed away with the same mark and additional wording.  Too bad no embossing or label.


----------

